# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Hunting & Trapping >  Food and income - trapping makes it easy

## beepete

Sue and I have been trapping for fur and pest control and food for a number of years now in New Zealand. We have learned how to cut our expenses right down by living off grid in a truck and only buying the basics and we love it. Learned a trick while in India. The poor folk their love eating the most basic of foods and are quite healthy for it. The richer folk tend to be quite fat and suffer from diabetes, gout and various other complaints. A hungry man or woman doesn't need fat and sugar to make food palatable - out apettite does it for us and makes the plainest of food taste like a million dollars. Good health and money saved makes for a happy life. ********************

----------


## hunter63

I see you are back....not too many hits  last go around....?

There are rule against spamming your site and products on this forum
http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...ules-amp-Staff

2. Do not spam. Spam is a solicitation for members to do something for your benefit. Be that to buy something from you, join your group/society, visit your website, whatever. I don't care if you run a non-profit website benefiting albino eskimos. Pepper the forums with solicitations to join it and you'll be banned, and the links removed. If you have a website or business, your signature (edited in your User CP (see top left)) is the place for it, and we have absolutely no problem with you using your signature to promote your business. So long as that isn't your only contribution to the forum.

----------


## beepete

Hi. It is not intention to spam and please take down my post if you consider it to be so. I wasn't sure if my last post was even up and running when I last visited your site so thought i would post again and try and touch base with your readership. But just delete my previous post as it is not a for profit site, I just started it a while back to try and get a few young people away from their computers and into the bush and it kind of grew from there. Obviously there are no brustailed possums in the States so it is probably not a good fit anyway. That said, I am really enjoying your site, it has heaps of good information.

----------


## hunter63

If you read to spam rule...it explains that you can post your site or organization in you signature.

Quote>If you have a website or business, your signature (edited in your User CP (see top left)) is the place for it, and we have absolutely no problem with you using your signature to promote your business. So long as that isn't your only contribution to the forum.

Welcome back

----------


## crashdive123

> Hi. It is not intention to spam and please take down my post if you consider it to be so. I wasn't sure if my last post was even up and running when I last visited your site so thought i would post again and try and touch base with your readership. But just delete my previous post as it is not a for profit site, I just started it a while back to try and get a few young people away from their computers and into the bush and it kind of grew from there. Obviously there are no brustailed possums in the States so it is probably not a good fit anyway. That said, I am really enjoying your site, it has heaps of good information.


I have removed your link.  Please review the forum rules.  http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...ules-amp-Staff

----------


## Rick

To each his own, I suppose. I have no desire to live in a truck and I rather enjoy consuming the two basic food groups, sweets and preservatives. I may go out early but, hey, I'll be well fed and happy. And won't folks have to actually get ON a computer to read your posts? I'll ponder that one a bit.

----------


## kyratshooter

I would put this guy on ignore but I want to see where this goes.

I know some people living in NZ and this is not normal even for OZ.

BTW if you want the best Indian food in the world you will have to go to London to get it!  That is general travel knowledge.

The reason all those poor people are scrounging out a living in India and cooking all that over-spiced swill is because they can not find a way to leave.  The reason for the spices and all that flavor is to cover the fact that you are eating boiled crap.

----------


## beepete

> To each his own, I suppose. I have no desire to live in a truck and I rather enjoy consuming the two basic food groups, sweets and preservatives. I may go out early but, hey, I'll be well fed and happy. And won't folks have to actually get ON a computer to read your posts? I'll ponder that one a bit.


Our lifestyle is not for everyone which is great. It would be a boring world otherwise. We get to do what we love, get paid for it and help the ecology of New Zealand which is in a sorry state of affairs. You need to be highly mobile to do what we do which wht we started living in a truck and discovered that we loved it. We have a relative who is a multi millionaire and loves what he does and can't wait to get up in the morning to get back to work. He is just like us. As for the computer - we need it to do our work, we have the tools we need. Thanks for your post.

----------


## beepete

I had some of the best Indian food I've ever eaten in India, though haven't been to England yet to try it over there (but have heard that it is good too). They tend to eat a lot of rice in India which I'm sure you know. I'd hate to be as poor as many of those folk are but the one thing that stuck in my mind was how happy a lot of them are despite having next to nothing. Apparently we have more depressed people in the west per head of population than any 3rd world country. You can be a millionaire with a stack of stuff and be happy and you can live like we do and be happy. I guess Sue and I are just plain happy. Trust you are as well (Sounds like you are). Got to go and hit the hills, have a great day.

----------


## alaskabushman

Don't fool yourself unto thinking people in 3rd world countries are happier then those who are not. There are reasons those people are constantly trying to leave and go to a place with clean water and toilet paper.

----------


## Rick

I would not be happy without toilet paper. Just sayin'....

----------


## kyratshooter

Here you go Beepete, truck, van, moped and a back pack, it is all the same.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3nhgfjrKi0o

Thing is I do not believe you are living in the New Zealand bush in a truck.  I think you are hiding away in your mom's basement.

----------


## beepete

> Don't fool yourself unto thinking people in 3rd world countries are happier then those who are not. There are reasons those people are constantly trying to leave and go to a place with clean water and toilet paper.


I wouldn't wish poverty on anyone and it certainly doesn't make people happy. The reason i was in India in the first place was to try and help a few people out of the terrible situation they are in. Poverty in the 3rd world is a curse full stop. But it didn't stop people from enjoying each others company and their lives and it certainly made them enjoy their rice and the few vegetables and spices they added to it. The point i was trying to make in my first post was that because we tend to eat when we are not really hungry we need to have fatty, spicy or sugery food to really enjoy it. I've learned to really appreciate a bit of venison and a few spuds or rice, especially after a hard day in the hills.

----------


## beepete

> Here you go Beepete, truck, van, moped and a back pack, it is all the same.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3nhgfjrKi0o
> 
> Thing is I do not believe you are living in the New Zealand bush in a truck.  I think you are hiding away in your mom's basement.


Very funny. Enjoyed the clip - thanks.

----------


## Rick

Holy Heck!! Was that clip Hoosier Archer?!

----------


## WASATCH CHARLIE

Wow, glad  that got cleared up !!!!!!   I,m way north of 65,.   live on Vancouver island,spend  lots of time living ''off the grid''
I take ALLOPURINOL   to keep my  gout under control...... I  Love to eat  salmon,crab,steaks ( moose, elk, beef,  ..bear not so much).
I have a motorhome,and a travel trailer   BUT  dang, I like my bed in MY house  or cabin......
  oh  ya, I,m now a licenced  ''log-salvor'' (Beachcomber) and I  DO NOT   want to sell any logs here.... 

      As a   younger person,i travelled on motorcycle around the   United  states and Canada.  The  living in a truck by  ''choice''and eating brown rice and bananas  is a throw back to the 60s.     Folks I know,living off the grid here on the BIG ISLAND , central  B.C.and the south YUKON  work  22 hours a day  ,. the other 2 are spent sharpning tools and planning for the next day........if u r 4 real,i wish you luck.

----------


## hunter63

Been a while...Welcome back.

All that stuff is bad for gout.... 
Allopurinol does help....but I still need to watch what I eat.

----------


## SurvivalDan

I went to survival camp few times. First time we been sent to forest and I have been told we have to take care and we will be picked at the end of the week. Was good, but there was a shop not far away so everyone was doing shopping, so that was terrible experience boring. Second time we get gear from the tour guy and after we been sent ( 10 of us ) in different parts of massive forest so that was awesome. hunting meat other people on your way. That was the really good experience, but that was the hardest part- finding food.

----------


## Antonyraison

> I went to survival camp few times. First time we been sent to forest and I have been told we have to take care and we will be picked at the end of the week. Was good, but there was a shop not far away so everyone was doing shopping, so that was terrible experience boring. Second time we get gear from the tour guy and after we been sent ( 10 of us ) in different parts of massive forest so that was awesome. hunting meat other people on your way. That was the really good experience, but that was the hardest part- finding food.


what kind of survival camp/outing trip would allow people to go to a shop to buy food?
Tour guides? I cant say we ever did any survival camp with one of those.. 
To me this just sounds like A tourist attraction camping thing with maybe a bit of survival thrown in.

----------


## Rick

Just so I'm not confused here SurvivalDan. Were you hunting other people you met on your way? 'Cause that would be like a whoa, wait a minute, kind of an outing. Or were you meeting other people on your way? See the difference between meat and meet? Yeah, sort of changes things a bit. But that shopping outing wouldn't be so bad.

----------


## Antonyraison

> Just so I'm not confused here SurvivalDan. Were you hunting other people you met on your way? 'Cause that would be like a whoa, wait a minute, kind of an outing. Or were you meeting other people on your way? See the difference between meat and meet? Yeah, sort of changes things a bit. But that shopping outing wouldn't be so bad.


I too was confused, I assumed he meant met other people along the way... Surprising that A London Local can't communicate in English effectively  :Wink:

----------


## Rick

Yeah, well, he says London. His IP says Poland.

----------


## hunter63

> I went to survival camp few times. First time we been sent to forest and I have been told we have to take care and we will be picked at the end of the week. Was good, but there was a shop not far away so everyone was doing shopping, so that was terrible experience boring. Second time we get gear from the tour guy and after we been sent ( 10 of us ) in different parts of massive forest so that was awesome. hunting meat other people on your way. That was the really good experience, but that was the hardest part- finding food.


Hunter63 saying Hey and Welcome....From Wisconsin, USA.
Sound like  you went to "Summer Camp"....and yeah some needed surviving...Good times, good times...

Meat people....Rare, served with fava beans, and a nice red.

----------


## kyratshooter

If survivaldan is really in London there is a big problem with the English educational system, especially in the grammar, punctuation, sentence structure, and content areas.

That is in addition to addressing the issues Anthony pointed out, along with a couple of legal issues I know exist in GB.  But that is pretty much what they consider "survival training" in England.

----------


## madmax

On one of our Pot and Machete Challenges a local paddled in before the meeting up and stashed a piece of foam to sleep on.  He " found" it as soon as we landed. Everyone called foul.  By the 3rd day they were fighting over time on it

----------


## crashdive123

Sounds about right for Bill.

----------


## madmax

To his credit he can actually "survive" out there.  He had a 20 ft canoe full of edibles.  Unfortunately he butchered a turtle in front of some guys that hadn't seen anything like that and they quit eating.  LMAO.

----------

